# Espri Fishfinder / Sounder Howto



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice work. 

Thats where i had mounted my sounder :shock: originally but found it a bit to far away to be able to push the buttons easily.


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

Hey phoenix was that you trolling around Lake Tuggers today @ about 0900 -0915


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUvNjtYAACvfgAASUCWAGhAQVAo/7/6gMADmrQ1T0xNJimjRtRiD0JoBqjyJtIDIAAAA00mmpqepo9JpoeoANG1CAS8xssB03jlk5tX/kVtC+NVxro606mcZITO1TrrMHE5wgsnxUZd80tgwK2t1ApMWfYY4h6VeAc79i9r1dHYtYjmQDc9TcyqYqM5DA9r5owuEcmz+LDwVXfzjuOcrORAhFmJBSNjsFcXEqrhSZsKSC0NwQ7obWCGwcoqTRQswMX0g1GqCb5BcBUR1nvpSkQoC6TaonghQGS9EGhwRaQm5cTWBhmqA3kBGa2opEciwlkko7xiIKP4u5IpwoSCXmx2s


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQzEN7AAAAdTgAASQGEYAC7h3gAgADFGjIGjTI0Ip6Giep6am1P1NIZJQRt64op3xKE4jpmGhn24nLceZ0VjOEXlV/F3JFOFCQDMQ3sA


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Just looking at the size of the tube , it may be possible to be able to hide all the sounder cable within it. I thought of doing it on mine but i have sealed tubes.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

I dont know anything about sounders and fitting them sounds complicated especially drilling a hole in the bottom of the yak for the tranducer?
Your system you dont have to do that right?
Mm its got me thinking about one know. (i dont know whether thats a good thing or not.) :? :lol:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Breambo said:


> I dont know anything about sounders and fitting them sounds complicated especially drilling a hole in the bottom of the yak for the tranducer?


Most of the yaks in the forum have the transducer siliconed or araldited inside the hull, and the signal is sent through the hull plastic.
As long as there are no air bubbles under the trannie it works good


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfhyiWQAAFZfgAASUO/lEpsgUao/7//gMAGBhQNVT/EyTCapoZGmTahpsKGnppogYDQGgAA00GgGgDQNNE0CZITTammmQA0ABpoQAi8rHAcnSxSb7VxvMlvXLFIP5oxWeQwae8s4DjEbKPQxOJoYcT1/pFAG5JUg9O7FHrkUZzZpsJSzNZmc2qKVZiDmNHeFXBe98/ThxMRXnmlYNTQqZX4MMCaN93JbSAIix13p93ShUOzx652IG3MLDX9UGrwYdY4Dek1A6qkKKMNsTJhBSu6ER4G9rkSLRirHGzLeDtHWIVIw/KZ3jFRbp4GXtICzSG/TcsiVQNoIZDhsYVIIQnEhhjoL/ept75hMYiYGUrDmyzo4tA52etXpIVQMRDUXFRGJWC1QSdoOXUkQvQChGFZio0anJUVIMNHQhrnp7RqpaDcJVVwA60MRMOK7pprIMYWmOX66nZWZykr0SFFSmv3E9Ndi3sTwyUQjVamQMG2jMNPGNxVEzRs6QCSIpgIp0bgVAUhOI513TdhIG03uQG2dOqZUhxi3+LuSKcKEh8OUSyA=


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

Yeah roger phoenix - live in kambah was on my way to the aquatic centre to watch the young bloke swim


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQgu2/cAACXfgAASQOcCAIRgEAA/796gMADC0RPSnomp6eoyTJ6INPU8UGqeFNHpGhoAAAQaiA0zRAAAARPhgW1L1dOqaRo9JwSB9NpDBuTn7nxRy9N+52EUqJRT8JNUENE5TE194vTsJ8GAy0dlvo6g5scicYIFhvd5D0cAD1xYiz8KR5EbD8tsl0XbiT82ZooYzVDIM0ERRQQte0QaxR5eEawdULgSisyIoGu07BFmDFYUCtmYiaOfldI51fCwVkqujVFGqCAkgJEoaZtSfNxzSv+NQxA5PpYRcEcPxdyRThQkAgu2/cA=


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

redphoenix does the tubing give you any drag? or pull your yak to one side? i was looking at your mount and it looks sweet......but i thought that the transduser could be on a swing arm. so you drop it over when your ready to fish and it out of the way when your traveling.
Just a thought


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Red

Just made your PVC FF mount and looks good for a temporary thing. Even though I only have one kayak my mates may want to use it if I am not going out with them.

One question I have is how did you mount your transducer to the pipe? Mine just has a flat back on it.

I am going to put my battery under the front bungees in a dry sack as I haven't found any other use for that area yet apart from shoving my paddle under there.

Thanks for the idea and for giving me all the right measurements.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Red

Just made your PVC FF mount and looks good for a temporary thing. Even though I only have one kayak my mates may want to use it if I am not going out with them.

One question I have is how did you mount your transducer to the pipe? Mine just has a flat back on it.

I am going to put my battery under the front bungees in a dry sack as I haven't found any other use for that area yet apart from shoving my paddle under there.

Thanks for the idea and for giving me all the right measurements. I made mine from 20mm pvc and all up it only cost $20, bargain.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

Hey Red - sorry about late reply dont get on the forum much any more - any who - Durras - last time I was there was easter and it was still barely open - caught a few flatties but overall it was very quiet. Hopefully will be there October if the knee is alright


----------

